# Wireless Router/Modem Issue?



## Rosenrosen (Jun 5, 2012)

Forgive my obscene ignorance on the subject of everything computers.


I have a new iMac, got it a few weeks ago. I use a wireless router, belkin, and a motorola modem. My wireless internet works, but it disconnects randomly every handful of minutes, sometimes it connects back itself a moment later, sometimes it does not.

Please help me! Please.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This could be many things including interface from a variety of sources including things like wireless phones.

How far are you from the router?
Do you know what speed it is connecting at? (802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n)
What wireless channel are you connecting to?

To find these things out you are going to have to use the interface to your router to look at these settings.
Usually it's an address like 192.168.0.1 you put in your browser and then it will ask for a password to look.

This info should be provided with your router (maybe sticker on the bottom).
Often changing the wireless channel is enough to fix some interface issues.


----------



## PatrickFitzgeral (Jun 9, 2012)

The globe of it has enhanced to offer many alternatives that are targeted at satisfying the very different and wide individual specifications. These different need s have triggered the developing of new products. The very major concerns on the globe of computer systems right now are flexibility and flexibility. 
http://www.techyv.com/article/wireless-internet-cards-and-modems


----------



## ShannonRobins (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a mac mini, and I can't get the belkin router IP address 192.168.2.1 to pull up on any browser I use. I need to restore my defaults. I have an old mac mini. I know it can do this because its done this before. Any suggestions on how I can get to my router?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ShannonRobins said:


> I have a mac mini, and I can't get the belkin router IP address 192.168.2.1 to pull up on any browser I use. I need to restore my defaults. I have an old mac mini. I know it can do this because its done this before. Any suggestions on how I can get to my router?


Are you sure 192.168.2.1 is the right IP address?

Usually resetting your router to default settings mean pressing and holding a small recessed button on the back of the unit.
(Usually need a nail or something to use in the hole to reach the button)


----------

